
Anglophiles: Hang up your VPN; BBC iPlayer isn’t for you anymore - jzwinck
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/iplayer-login-tv-licence-fee-dodging/
======
Boothroid
The BBC looks increasingly anachronistic to me. There is little content which
would not otherwise be available elsewhere in some form, and the content that
is deemed not commercially viable but justified as it serves Reithian
principles
([https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/reithian](https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/reithian))
is only a small subset of the whole. I also question whether it's healthy to
have a small, unaccountable group having such considerable power over media -
certainly the way the BBC handled Jimmy Saville and the Muslim paedophile
gangs in Rotherham (lack of coverage bordering on outright suppression of the
truth) doesn't fill me with confidence. I could also mention Brexit and Trump,
where their coverage has been far from impartial.

